# GC Modifier



## mray906 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello does anyone know if this modifier should be used for ALL insurances or only on Medicare claims?


----------



## sivagurulingam (Aug 13, 2014)

My opinion : Yes. Modifier GC is used only on Medicare claims.

I hope below mentioned link has useful.
http://billingcompliance.med.sc.edu/Teaching.Inpatient.Outpatient.pdf

Need to know others comments


----------



## mray906 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

Also any idea is it just the traditional Medicare or ALL Medicare such as the HMO plans like Security Blue, Freedom Blue etc


----------



## sriese (Aug 20, 2014)

All Medicare and HMO plans.


----------



## kak6 (Aug 20, 2014)

I use GC on all gov payers, Medicare & HMOs, Medicaid, Railroad Medicare, Tricare, Black Lung, Champus, and VA ... that's the list I use


----------

